

Public Money Finds Back Door to Private Schools - japhyr
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/22/education/scholarship-funds-meant-for-needy-benefit-private-schools.html?_r=2&hp

======
japhyr
It might not seem obvious how this is significant to HN. I think we all
recognize that appropriate use of technology is a critical component of
education now. It takes money to use technology well; both to buy the hardware
and software itself, and to hire people with the expertise to use technology
appropriately in schools.

Anything that increases the funding gap between rich schools and poor schools
contributes to a technology gap as well. If you think school segregation is a
thing of the past in the US, visit a poor urban school. You will see schools
with 95%-99% minority students. I know it's related to poverty more than
education policy, but the net effect is the same - we have segregated schools.

I'm all for people supporting their children's schools directly. But policies
that divert taxpayer money away from public schools and into private schools
is ugly policy.

